# from rear burner to the front



## yankeeboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I'm getting excited that the tractor is getting some parts going yesterday I purchased a head for the massey 1 down ???? more to go im sure  next is to check crank... it isnt looking pretty


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

yankeeboy said:


> Well I'm getting excited that the tractor is getting some parts going yesterday I purchased a head for the massey 1 down ???? more to go im sure  next is to check crank... it isnt looking pretty


 Keep us updated....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about some photos?


----------

